# Anyone have experience with paintball co2?



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking of going the pressurized route but don't have the cash for a professional co2 system so I'm looking at the cheaper paintball co2 option. Anyone here have any experience setting one up? Could possible help me set one up too.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out Tankspiration.com
I think they tell you the supplies and the price how to build it! =) Hope that helps!


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, I've read the article and it seems that the major components are the on/off valve and the regulator. Anyone know where I can get those two items locally without going to ebay?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I looked into the paintball option as well, and gave up. I'm not sure if paintball CO2 is worth the over all cost because each unit is like $25 (I'm assuming you are talking about the larger one: http://www.pain4glory.com/images/fill-co2tank.jpg).

What i did is got a tank (20lb) on lease from Praxair and got them to fill it up and deliver. I think it was $60 to lease per year, and $30 for the gas...

The other problem I had with the paintball one is the regulator. I wasn't sure if the paint ball Co2 Canister thread matched the standard Co2 thread. (Gas cylinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia see the thing about CGA connection type ). I didn't bother taking the regulator to Canadian tire and asking them if it would fit


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very honest with you, I looked at that setup before I bought my CO2 system... and yes, if you're a handiman and know where to pick up suppplies and build it, GREAT! But i'm definitely not, I can can go up to $70-$120 (Somewhere like that the page states it if you add it up).. and if you think about it, a used CO2 system is usually around $150 on this site to sell for a 5lb-10lb! And a new one isn't that much more if you look for the cheapy ones like me!~

Anyways, not to derail, but you're gonna have some tough time trying to get one setup, maybe call a few stores and ask if they can order it in for you! =) BEST OF LUCK~


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I got my Milwakee Co2 Regulator from J&L for $90 (Milwaukee ma957 Co2 Regulator). comes with a regulator, needle valve, counter and a solenoid. Not bad for what you get.... (I don't know how long they last though... especially the solenoid part)

vdub, I looked at the Tankspiration.com website as well, and the cost adds up to $120 ish.

I set up mine for:
$60 - Annual lease of 20lb tank
$30 - gas for 20lb tank
$90 - regulator
= $180

Out of this I get a 20lb tank, the tank is on lease so 100% guarantee that the tank is hydrotested (since it is from praxair), and I'll get a 'new' one each time I order the gas.

The diffusion part can be done cheap (many methods online).

I looked for 3 months for a cheaper way to do it (called almost all of the local retail stores, plus non fish related supply stores). Went to Canadian tire, called lab companies, etc. There wasn't really a lot of ways to do it. In the end the regulator is the only thing you can get for cheap (Co2 and cylinder is kind of set), and you DO NOT want to mess with that! Putting a hole in the side of the house because you got a cheap defective one is not a good idea. I personally would not feel comfortable working with a regulator that I don't know where it came from.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I personally would not feel comfortable working with a regulator that I don't know where it came from.


You spoke for the both of us!
I rather pay the small price right now, get the right things, and make sure everything/everyone around the canister is safe.
This is the reason why I just couldn't buy a used regulator or canister!

The price of new and used isn't that big of a difference anyways~


----------

